

Ask HN: Ideas on how engage attendees at YC demo day (today!)? - sameernoorani

Hackers,<p>We have a pretty solid beta version of an anonymous venue-based chat app called Roomvine. We were hoping to have it used at today&#x27;s YC demo day as a way for people (attendees and presenters) there to anonymously interact with each other and give uninhibited feedback about the demos as they happen. (Check this picture for what it could look like: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Roomvine&#x2F;status&#x2F;501771295952883712)<p>Tried networking, twitter&#x2F;Facebook ads and tweeting people who are there to trigger some participation but no luck.<p>Any ideas on how we can still turn it around? It would be a pretty useful interaction and feedback tool in such a setting.<p>Thanks :)<p>www.roomvine.com
======
sameernoorani
NB: The conversation in the comments here explain what the full use-case
vision of this platform is:

[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/roomvine](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/roomvine)

